# No more model police cars



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I just got dumped after an almost 6 year relationship and she took everything including the computer with all my graphics on it,so no more.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

WOW BRO!

I am truely sorry, i have been there b4 and it sux, but time heals all wounds! Let me know if u need anything


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dude, sorry to hear that. You 'll be fine, plenty more women out there bro. Keep your head up.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Now you can play Pimp Daddy. B: Good luck though, I just got out of a 4 year relationship no to long ago. I know what your going through. We were engaged as well.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

3 years here.   She had to "find her self and deal with some issues". Now she hangs out with some skell at her job.........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wheres that bat......... :spank: :finger2:

"Oh well bro, there aint no *EDIT* around that is worth getting all bent out of shape for,they'z all da same"--------a Jake at L-23/E-24 in Boston.

Edited by Gil


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Stuff Happens!!!!

Nothing a little time, some styrene, glue, paint and decals can't heal RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????
RUCK UP Troop!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Well at least it's because she took your stuff, I was afraid perhaps a constable had complained you were using the seal of the Commonwealth in a for-profit venture. :wink: 

Let us know when you find a new computer, we'll get you the graphics!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you guys,all ties with her were severed I have no chance of getting my files back and she closed the joint checking account,so Im headed to small claims court.is there any way to get my files?


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Brother,

let it be before she pulls the old 209a from the bag of tricks..cut your losses..there's too many women out there to get hung up on one wackjob


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

'Tie the can to her', pal. Files can be re-collected (it just sucks to have to do it over again). The last thing you need is a 209A or stalking charge. These laws are overbroad, and there is a ton of 'victims advocates' waiting to tell her what to write in the accusatory instrument!

In your future relationships, follow Ron Reagans advice: "Trust....but verify"!

I'm divorced...does it show?! 8)


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yea im going to have to buy another computer she can have it I dont want to bother with court or 209as she lives out in natick now anyways with her brother. she left me with 20 bucks in my pocket and I moved back home to my parents house rent free 

Posted Wed Jul 14, 2004 11:17 pm:

I did call for a 209a against her the day we broke up because she was acting crazy and cursing me out in the Jamaican slang the police left because there was no crime commited and she was told to move her stuff out and the officer that showed up went to high school with me.what the hell is a 209a for anyways?

Posted Wed Jul 14, 2004 11:19 pm:

here she is

[web:9172c47ca4]http://public.fotki.com/dmackack/sophia_my_ex/[/web:9172c47ca4]


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well......................

I can see she would be tough to get over, however, DON"T OBSESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 

Seriously,
Let it go and move on quickly
:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

dmack, I think pic #6 said it all...


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

robodope said:


> Brother,
> 
> let it be before she pulls the old 209a \\get out
> ]


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I am really sorry ... shit happens i guess and u just got to keep ur head

up and be strong and walk away..

my divorce came through a couple of weeks ago so i know how ur feeling.
after ten years he told me he had to go find himself ( only i didnt know he meant
find himself up a few woman's skirt's lol)

mind u we had been seperated for a while but i kept hoping he was just going
through mid life crises as men do lol but i was wrong.

buy a new computer and sort out new files and forget what she took.. u wont get it back
and thinking about it makes it worse..

good luck hun and from what i see u have lots of friends here who i am sure will give u
a lot of support  and i am here if u want a laugh i can start singing lol that should
bring a smile or two cus i,m soooooooo crap at it :L:


----------

